# How to buy from Dell online?



## Sarath (May 10, 2011)

Coming straight to the problem:

I want to buy a Dell UltraSharp U2311H directly from Dell online. But the same options as for desktop and laptop purchases are not there as seen in the link. ["Yes, i'm interested" instead of "Purchase"]
UltraSharp U2311H 58.4cm (23 inch) Monitor Details | Dell India

I have written a mail to Online_India@dell.com stating my interest in the purchase but i have still not gotten a reply. 

*Has anyone else any suggestions as to how to get it from Dell? OR Has anyone bought a monitor from them?*

If i still dont get a response from them which i think i wont i have decided to:

>>go to a dell showroom if there is any (i remember they sell online only but hope)

>>go to chroma or someother place where i can order it through them (hope they can order monitors too)


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 11, 2011)

You can get dell monitor from the below mentioned link

*Theitdepot - Dell UltraSharp 23inch Widescreen LCD Monitor (U2311H)*


----------



## ajayashish (May 11, 2011)

I purchased my 2411 Dell monitor form a local distributor... he had all the models available at that time... If U want to contact a Dell rep I can give u an email whom i have talked to couple of time... he used to send me a list of all the available models, features and price.


----------



## Sarath (May 11, 2011)

Isnt the Dell UltraSharp U2311H around 15k? 
The price of around 20k is too much for a monitor. 
I think i will settle for the 21 incher if it is below 15k

Thanks sanithkk81 for the link.

ajayashish can you tell me where you got the monitor from in bangalore? Yes i would like to have the contact info of the rep i have kept it as a last resort if i dont find anything locally. Thanks for your help.

Just saw this online so i am a bit sceptical about buying online. Would like to check out the monitor before buying.
Dell Ultrasharp U2311H Monitor

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also i got this weird e mail response from them:



> Hi Team,
> 
> Kindly take forward and reply back to customer.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajayashish (May 11, 2011)

I am sending u the contact detail in PM... Just say that u got the number from Internet.


----------



## Sarath (May 11, 2011)

thanks bro. You said you got the monitor from a local distributer. Can i know where from?


----------



## ajayashish (May 11, 2011)

I already send u the number of the person...


----------



## noob (May 11, 2011)

Visit DELL India website and note call center number. Call them and place your order.

DELL Prices are 1-2K higher than local prices.


----------



## Tech&ME (May 24, 2011)

You can go to DELL physical STORE

For Address and Telephone no. see this:

Dell Exclusive Stores | Dell India


----------

